
Facebook just doesn’t get Bots - idoco
https://medium.com/@yigaldviri/facebook-just-doesnt-get-bots-f2ab728d010d
======
onion2k
Facebook's interest in bots has nothing to do with enabling the delivery of
amusing gifs and everything to do with becoming the de facto service to prove
who you are on the internet. If that service is in the first-world Western
internet then who you are is proved by an OAuth secret tied to your Facebook
profile. If that service is in the developing world then it's going to have to
work using a mobile chat app and a textual interface, and be on a network that
user's are happy to use because the data comes free from Internet.org ... eg a
bot on Facebook chat.

All of Facebook's chatter about bots is about getting people to register on
Facebook.

~~~
idoco
I don't think that Facebook is trying to ride the chatbot trend because it
will work better with 3rd world slow internet. Their vision is like Telegram's
(and many others) - That people will find it easier to use a natural language
interface to interact with services.

